
Why do people put on differing amounts of weight? - JohnHammersley
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35193414
======
kazinator
Posted 17 hours ago, was on front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10972359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10972359)

Currently #70, third page, 175 points.

~~~
JohnHammersley
Thanks, somehow I missed that

